# A frame blinds



## Bman71 (Jul 26, 2014)

Has anybody used the new ******* waterfowl blind? If so how well does it work and does it work well in open fields like the Avian X blind.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I just got one, haven't hunted it yet. Assembly takes time, I'm hoping I can leave it set up and make room in trailer. Seems well built, plenty of room for 2, maybe 3. Personally I think it needs to be set up in a fence row or tall grass, but I will be trying it in the open soon.


----------



## Bman71 (Jul 26, 2014)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I just got one, haven't hunted it yet. Assembly takes time, I'm hoping I can leave it set up and make room in trailer. Seems well built, plenty of room for 2, maybe 3. Personally I think it needs to be set up in a fence row or tall grass, but I will be trying it in the open soon.


I will be looking for your update. Our group is looking at buying a couple


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

only had it out one time. might be crowded for 3 hunters I was alone. It's a little hard to get in and out of. Other than that I liked it.


----------

